# New Foster Ginger....



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! I love her big ears and that last pic of her makes me want to give her a big smooch!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the big ears too. Why would someone not want that cute face?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Waht a cute little girl. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a love bug!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes adorable! I feel as if she already looks so mature for her age! I almost see the adult in her already!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She was given to the owner as a present and the owner was on the transplant list for a new liver. You cant have animals when you get a transplant and so she was unable to keep her.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are very fortunate to have found such a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's adorable. I love the Dumbo stage. Someone is going to be very lucky to welcome her into their family.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's a beauty! What a great face. She's in great hands with you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I feel bad for the previous owner but they had to put their health first. But oh my goodness, that would of been a hard decision with such a sweet, sweet face.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a cutie. I'm sure she won't be a foster for long.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ginger is such a cutie!! I love the last picture.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

:0 What a cutie she is! And her name fits her perfectly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love a red puppy with big ears!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

Ginger is a very cute Golden Girl!!

Love all the pictures-you get the cutest fosters! 

She will be snatched up in no time!!


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

That is one seriously cute critter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, love her beautiful face.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a cute little face. Love the last picture.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is simply adorable! Thank you so much for being a foster.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

She is adorable, I'm sure she'll find a home soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ginger is going to be snapped up in no time. What a sweetie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She is sooo cute!! Thank goodness there are foster parents like you who can let these cuties be adopted. I think I would get too attatched to be a foster.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ginger is soooo cute. Thank you for fostering her.. i am sure she'll be gone before you want her to be!


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

Ginger came home with me today. Bill and Ginger are getting aquainted.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

YAY! Happy ending


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family! Ginger is a real cutie. I love the picture!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL - LOVE that picture!!! Congrats! Happy ending all around!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

RescuedBill said:


> Ginger came home with me today. Bill and Ginger are getting aquainted.


 
Awesome! They look like best pals already!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha, I posted on both threads and didn't realize it was the same pup... congrats again!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, so you're the lucky one who got little Ginger. She's so adorable, love the picture of her and Bill together, awesome to see them getting along so great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to RescuedBill and Ginger!!
They're stuck like glue to one another!!


----------

